# Two Christmas quilts done lots of pics



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I am now down to two left to finish, but here are the two that are done. I love this pattern called Fatty, Fatty, 2 x 4. It is by Thimbleberries and uses fat quarters. I had enough leftover for even piecing together the binding. My camera doesn't show the far away to good, but the closeup is better. Now they are getting washed and relaxed. Hubby hand tied them for me.


----------



## Cpht (Jan 31, 2014)

That is just beautiful! I've got to learn how to do that!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Love them both! Thanks for sharing, and can't wait to see the other two!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love them, especially the pattern. I like to quilt but can no longer master the difficult patterns. I'm going to try one of those and see how it comes out for me.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

They are wonderful!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

That pieced binding is extra fine. I like using tied quilts best - they have such a nice hand, and there's nothing cuter than the tufts.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice,, I really like your use of the striped fabric.. Cool!!


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful work.


----------

